# administrator has no access to folders



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Even though I login as administrator on the server I can't access certain folders that have been created by our users on our file server. This was never a problem before. It appears to have happened when I changed the administrator password.

The file server is on a domain and I always login as the domain administrator. The domain administrator has administrator rights on the file server.

How can I fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Can you modify the ACLs on the folders?


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope. Some files I can't even take ownership. [Access Denied]


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Let's see what happens if you add Domain Admins to the Local Administrator group on that server.


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry but that has already been done.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

What version of Windows server are you running? Patch level, etc...

You might want to run MBAM on it just to make sure it's clean as far as malware.


----------



## amagab (Jul 14, 2006)

Windows 2003 R2 Standard Edition SP2

I've been able to take ownership with the local administrators group on some folders but not others.....really strange.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Try running MalwareBytes as well as posting a HijackThis log. Let's rule out malware if we can. If we see anything suspicious, I'll refer you to the Malware Removal team.


----------



## Techgeek07 (Apr 27, 2007)

try logging directly into the server as opposed to remotely and taking ownership. If that doesn't work, check the effective permissions of the username your using on the file. A denial always trumps an allow


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Reviewing amagab's past threads, assuming they're about this server, there's something else going wrong here.


----------

